
Ask HN: Upcoming product, please provide your comments and advice, thank you - rob_lai
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m Rob. Recently, my friend and I developed a product for the steering wheel. We mainly hope that all car owners can customize their carbon fiber steering wheel like the supercar owners without worrying about the airbag and the OEM warranty.<p>We built the product concept three years ago, until last September, we decided to leave the job and concentrate on developing this product. In April this year, the feasible Prototype 1.0 had produced.<p>Our product is a custom steering wheel suit for an exclusive person and car. 
Based on the design factors below, you can design your steering wheel suit.<p>Fiber weave (Twill&#x2F; Plain), 
Carbon look (Gloss&#x2F; Matte), 
Leather material (Nappa&#x2F; ALCANTARA®), 
Leather Colors, 
Leather arrangement, 
Stitch Color.<p>In addition to the above features, there is a super cool technology, you can upload any image you want, and then we turn it into a decal under the coating layer, to fit it with your steering wheel.
At present, we continue to improve the Prototype 2.0. I wish that you who love the car interior mod can give some advice so that we can make it better.<p>The product photographs are here.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.beurst.com&#x2F;gallery.html<p>If you have any questions, please feel free to ask or discuss with us, thank you.<p>Rob, 
rob@beurst.com
======
gus_massa
Do you have any size restriction? Can it be applied to the wheel of a truck or
bus?

I think you should add more images to the gallery.

[Disclaimer: I don't own a car :).]

~~~
rob_lai
@gus_massa, thanks for your questions.

Due to we are just beginning, at first we would focus on the passenger car.
The customer only provides the car year, make and model, and then we can
follow his design to manufacture the carbon-fiber suit.

About the commercial vehicle(truck and bus), we will observe their market
demand and maybe add this item in the future.

Recently we will add more images to the website, thank you.

